
A Furry's Guide to Digital Signature Algorithms - some_furry
https://soatok.blog/2020/04/26/a-furrys-guide-to-digital-signature-algorithms
======
solarkraft
I'm a huge fan of good explanations with an entertaining touch.

The title immediately made me think of nillkitty's "A Cat Explains" series
about some under-appreciated, but fundamental concepts:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgT1s2fOfiE&list=PLiHkSFy8bV...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgT1s2fOfiE&list=PLiHkSFy8bVw6Zjtstpt5wYrdyoWPNPh3h&index=2)

On second thought stuff like AvE and The Coding Train come to mind.

~~~
some_furry
Aww thank you! <3

